# My puppy is sick and won`t eat.



## StephanieD (Feb 20, 2013)

Well I have a 2 month old Bichon Frise puppy, and I am not sure what happened but I am guessing he ate something outside last week on Saturday. He of course stopped eating and is throwing up which i suppose is from an empty stomach. At first it was White(ish) and today it is clearly yellow. I have not taken him to the vet yet and has no shots since I just got him I already made plans to get him his shots this weekend but since he got sick my family members told me to hold it off until he got a bit better.They gave me medicine to give him, I do not have much money especially for vet x-rays and blood tests but I will give it my very best, the medicines they gave me is a Pravaid and then they gave me some Pet Electrolyte lastly i went out to get him some Nutri-Cal High Calorie Nutritinal Supplement. It has not made much of a difference. I know I will have to get him to the vet and I will, But I`m worried what can I make for him to eat? I was told broiled chicken and rice. He won`t even give that a second look. I don`t want to force feed him but if its for his own good should I? He has no appetite at all he has not pooped at lot like regular and his last poop was diherria and it was about 2 days ago he does drink water. What should I do until I take him to the vet? 
I made an appointment for this weekend on Sunday.​
(Update): Well I took my Chubbi to the vet this morning. I was there so early I waited for 15mins before the nurses arrived and half an hour before the doc got in. I was able to get money out of my savings for my pup, worth it. He turned out to have Parvo`s. The nurse said it was strong, I was a bit confused because I was able to keep him alive 5 days on just electrolyte and food paste and well most pass with in 2 days no? Miricale? Since they wanted to hospilitize him the cost for that was $907 low cost and high cost was $1200. I almost said farewell at this point in all honesty. I`m happy they had the at home treatments which were $274 although she said the chances of survival were lower than that for home.... In the back of my hea I was like whats the difference are you leaving out a med? She gave me a bag of liquid and a super scary bottle of needles and some pills with an appointment for saturday... I personally didn`t like that vet instead of focusing on my pet they talked about more money then treatment... bleh and to think thats all I cared about first .. but not anymore I want my baby healthy! My question now is what should I do for my recovering pooch? Like should i keep him warmer or making stay in one place and rest? He gets up moves and lays down alot.
Oh I forgot to add hes getting IV ... You think with that and the other meds will cure him ? Despite the "low rate" of survival hes been up 5 days and even now with the IV he has just now became more sluggish but still gets up moves around. How long after.. that is if he does recover can I get him his shots?


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

I would suggest you not wait 2 days and bring your pup in sooner. You could be putting their health at risk by waiting even the two days as he's not getting any nutrition if he's not eating and that'll be 2 days this bug will be spreading in his system.


----------



## StephanieD (Feb 20, 2013)

I am giving him the supplements and such though. I do believe hes getting the nutrition, with the food paste and electrolyte. I was thinking he possibly has worms, I can`t do anything sooner then Sunday... Should it be not too bad by then?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

StephanieD said:


> I am giving him the supplements and such though. I do believe hes getting the nutrition, with the food paste and electrolyte. I was thinking he possibly has worms, I can`t do anything sooner then Sunday... Should it be not too bad by then?


He's a small dog. He may very well have parvo. He is losing liquid every time he throws up. More, even, than he is drinking since that needs time to absorb. You will be lucky if he's ALIVE by Sunday.


----------



## StephanieD (Feb 20, 2013)

Hes currently gagging and throwing up liquid... hes sluggish and tired retrieving to a lonely space. I`d really hate to believe that I really really really do money is seriously tight right now. Ugh, crap... be real is pravo something he could survive? Given his state since this all started last Saturday-Sunday?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

StephanieD said:


> Hes currently gagging and throwing up liquid... hes sluggish and tired retrieving to a lonely space. I`d really hate to believe that I really really really do money is seriously tight right now. Ugh, crap... be real is pravo something he could survive? Given his state since this all started last Saturday-Sunday?


IF he gets vet care, Parvo is VERY survivable. There are also some treatments that are NOT bad treatment cost wise, even if you can't afford the 'high end' variety - sub-q fluids and meds at home, or even an IV and coming home with it. You have options that won't break the bank but he needs a vet.


----------



## StephanieD (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you for responding fast. I will beg to take him tomorrow afternoon.. right after school since i can`t miss in the morning. So i tell the vet it could possibly be "Parvo"?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Not to mention he's only 8 weeks old... it sounds like it could be parvo and I would highly recommend he gets into see a vet ASAP. I am with CptJack, you'll be lucky if he's even alive by the time he see's a vet in two days. Parvo is nearly always fatal without treatment. Not saying it IS parvo.. but there's a very real chance it is. AND the fact that the puppy isn't vaccinated yet.


----------



## StephanieD (Feb 20, 2013)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Not to mention he's only 8 weeks old... it sounds like it could be parvo and I would highly recommend he gets into see a vet ASAP. I am with CptJack, you'll be lucky if he's even alive by the time he see's a vet in two days. Parvo is nearly always fatal without treatment. Not saying it IS parvo.. but there's a very real chance it is.


Ahhhhhh crap I won`t sleep tonight! I don`t want to believe because its been about 4-5 days. But the gagging and throwing up is making me crazy he won`t eat soild food and he hasn`t drank water in 4 hours about. I am going nuts hes adorable lovely cute pup!


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

StephanieD -
I was not aware he had not had his shots, b/c then that is a whole new ballpark of possibilities....
Not being vaccinated he could be Sick not just Upset tummy (which is just really, upset tummy not a viral or bacterial illness)-- take the advice above, pls.


----------



## StephanieD (Feb 20, 2013)

Candydb said:


> StephanieD -
> I was not aware he had not had his shots, b/c then that is a whole new ballpark of possibilities....
> Not being vaccinated he could be Sick not just Upset tummy (which is just really, upset tummy not a viral or bacterial illness)-- take the advice above, pls.


Well the shots were going to be given this weekend because i just got him the day he got sick! Reading about parvo`s he could of gotten it from infected soil and feces. He does have vomiting and no diarrhea and the dehydration hes not. I was just thinking it was a stomach infections well more like upset and doesn`t want to eat because it hurts. he pooped this morning little balls and were firm. My question was that with all these symptoms could he wait til Sunday. Could it be serious? Any thoughts on what this could be?


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

Stephanie,

I realize you're short on funds and this is a major deterrant for you... the bigger question is if your puppy is that sick where he's not eating/drinking & he continues to vomit, he's hurting his internal organs and as an 8 week old puppy, he needs more nutrition now than ever.

Everyone is telling you to get him to a vet immediately, yet because of money issues you're resisting. The longer you wait, the more costly this is going to get. The sooner you get him in, the better chance he has to survive because the illness (whatever he has) will not have spread as much today as it will by the weekend. 

My pup was sick when he was 10 weeks old. The first day he was still eating and drinking, but had constipation. By day 2, he was having diarrehea, and my BF called me and told me he wasn't eating at all. At that moment, without a 2nd thought, we called the vet and got an appointment for that day. It turned out it was (just) Giardiasis and a good deworming + antibiotics cured him quickly... had I waited even 2-3 days, the bacteria could've spread, making the treatment much more severe and expensive.

If (G-d forbid) something extreme happens to your puppy, are you going to be able to live with yourself that you didn't do something sooner? That's the big question to ask yourself. 

We're not vets here... we also haven't had a chance to see your puppy firsthand to evaluate him. Asking us "Are you sure? Could it be serious?" etc... won't make your puppy better. Getting him to a vet is the best determination.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm sorry, but why in the world would you buy a puppy you couldn't afford to care for?? Mine wasn't even sick and he cost me hundreds of dollars in routine care over the first few months of his life, not even counting things like heartguard and frontline. If you can't care for him, take him back to the breeder (though I'm questioning whether you would have even gotten him from a reputable breeder, because I can't imagine a reputable breeder would sell a sick animal). 

You need to go to the vet, now. I'm sure if you call them NOW and tell them your puppy has been unable to hold down food and water for DAYS, they will see you immediately. A small breed puppy runs a huge risk of dehydration and low blood sugar issues, so even if it was nothing serious underlying, the symptoms alone could be enough to make him extremely ill, will the possibility of it being fatal.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

StephanieD said:


> Well the shots were going to be given this weekend because i just got him the day he got sick! Reading about parvo`s he could of gotten it from infected soil and feces. He does have vomiting and no diarrhea and the dehydration hes not. I was just thinking it was a stomach infections well more like upset and doesn`t want to eat because it hurts. he pooped this morning little balls and were firm. My question was that with all these symptoms could he wait til Sunday. Could it be serious? Any thoughts on what this could be?


you NEED to go to the vet NOW. Your puppy COULD DIE. it is not a what if or maybe I can get away with it.. you need to go to the vet. you bought a dog. your the person it depends on for care. and your not doing a good job. Ive worked in this field for 6 yrs. and any time a young puppy is sick like this for this amount of time ( for whatever reason ) it is life threatening. Who cares what it is at this point. the symptoms themselves are life threatening.
If it turns out to be Parvo your in for a rude awakening about the cost of taking care of a dog. They are not just something fun to have. indeed part of owning them is being able to afford their vet care in unexpected situations.


----------

